# What should I do.? :(



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, so I live in a very small town(pop: like 800-1200), and There are two strays that I have seen . I want to feed them, socialize them. Then adopt them out. 

Now, my parents. Don't want me to feed them or anything. They think they will start hanging around our house and all the folks around town will call us the 'cat people'. My mom is going to call a feral cat rescue tomorrow, and ask them what they think. 


What to do, what to do?


I would do this all on my own(out of *my* money. NOT theirs.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can only hope that the feral organization helps feral cats, and doesn't put them to sleep. Do you know anything about them? 

Here are some organizations that will spay and neuter them:

http://www.bing.com/search?srch=106&FOR ... s+by+state.

I wish you the best for these cats.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you. Thankfully, there are no colanies(sp?) here. Only two. And one of them is in pretty good shape, but the other one has nearly all his(or her) fur missing.  It makes me very sad to see the cat that way.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If a cat has hair missing it means it is in bad health. It could be ringworm. This cat needs help now. Im glad you are willing to help them.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't find this kitty  . I keep looking, and will continue to look. But I can't find her
! It makes me so sad, I was really hoping to take this one in. 


Please, wish me luck in finding her. I hope she's alright atback .


Whenever(if) I find her, I will be going straight to the vet! She will be quarentined for a few weeks. Then I will introduce her to my other pets.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Keep putting food out--in the daytime, and borrow a humane trap. When the cat starts coming back, and I hope he does, prepare the trap with some strong smelling food. Hopefully, the smell of the canned cat food (fish should attract him, although it's not good on a daily basis) will encourage him to go into the trap. Make sure you have a vet prepared for his arrival, and cover the trap to keep him calm. There are more details in this sticky:

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=30304

Good luck!


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm going to call my local Humane society, they have a Feral cat program. And I will speak to them about it. They have a humane trap they give you, you tame the cat, etc.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good! Now let's hope that cat comes for a good meal!


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

The food I have put out dissapears so that gives me hope. 

I am calling them today, I could emal them. But, I don't know how long that would take for them to reply.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Remember NOT to feed them the day before you put the trap out.  You want them hungry enough to go into the trap.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, I won't !


I will have to go pick up the trap, etc. soon.


----------



## thanigraphics (May 28, 2010)

well, why don't they don't want to be known as cat people? myself I am known as a cat person and I don't feel bad or ashamed of it, I'm even pretty proud of it!
I think the best thing to do is to take the poor kitties to the shelter and there they will be socialized and adopted out.
(I'm glad I live in a large village ^^)


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't bring strays to the SPCA, I don't believe it's in their best intrest. Because the SPCA would only try to socialise it for a few eeeks, then if it hasn't been socialised they put it down. Whereas I would try for a very long time. And if in the end the cat was still wild, I would manage her a a feral cat.(feeding her, veteranary care, etc)


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

The cat has been taken in by someone else. It touched my heart :luv to find out someone else cares!! I saw her in somebody windosil with a nice young girl and her mother. I knocked on the door and talked to them about the sweetie. They said she had stolen their heart and they just had to take her in. Apperently she is due for her spay 3 weeks from now. Awh.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Such good news! I'm glad you stopped to talk to the new family!


----------

